

Apple Unveils New iPad With 4G LTE, Retina Display & A5X processor  - adeelarshad82
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2401236,00.asp

======
kprobst
Coverage from MSNBC with details

[http://www.gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/technology/gadgetbox/live...](http://www.gadgetbox.msnbc.msn.com/technology/gadgetbox/live-
coverage-apple-announces-new-ipad-apple-tv-351249)

